# Honda Lawnmower starting then cutting out!



## kundandoll12 (Apr 24, 2010)

My 5.5hp honda lawn mower is starting first pull but after a few seconds is cutting out. If i try to start it again it won't turn over unless you leave it for a minute or two and then it starts again, no problems, However it still cuts out after a few seconds.

I'm starting to ! Anybody have any ideas as to what may be doing it? Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## indypower (Apr 8, 2009)

Replace the spark plug with a Champion. Hondas seem to have problems with NGK & NippenDenso (Both original equipment for Honda) plugs.


----------

